# CM9 In-Browser/In-App Video Playback Not Working



## yoonhjc (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm rather new tot his forum.

For some reason, I can no longer play in-browser videos. It works fine on the youtube app, but I can't play any videos in any other apps (including dolphin and ics stock).
I've always clear cache and wiped the dalvik before every update, so I don't know what's wrong.
I only see a little piece of film tape with a play icon in the middle of the video, but nothing happens.

The video playing worked fine about 2 nightlies ago... and for Alpha 2, but now those don't work anymore either.
I've tried resetting EVERYTHING (except for webos doctor). 

Can someone please point me to the right direction?


----------



## xtrema (Feb 25, 2012)

reinstall flash?

Sent from HP Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------

